# Mass Air flow sensor



## jolak (Feb 16, 2005)

Does anybody knows where i can get the Rebuilt Mass Air flow Sensor / Merter for my 1998 Nissan Alltima other than EBAY.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

junkyard?
maybe?


----------



## jolak (Feb 16, 2005)

Teh00Alty said:


> junkyard?
> Maybe?



Thanks. I got it from www.cherry-auto.com. $85 + $10 1 year warrenty + $10 for shipping @38k miles. I hope this info helps someone.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

it helps me, thnk you for replying back


----------

